# walton, jackson or winder



## sweatequity (Dec 8, 2015)

I knows it early, but I will be looking for a club or land in the above counties. I prefer some type of management in place. 

I don't turkey hunt, bow hunt sparingly, and only kill 1-2 deer a year. 

Prefer to keep it around 600-1200.

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## HookaSnook (Dec 9, 2015)

*Looking for land in Jackson, Walton, barrow*

I don't have land for you, sorry. I grew up in Barrow, live in Walton and hunt in Jackson so if you need an extra person to lease some land please let me know. It would be me and my daughter.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 17, 2015)

HookaSnook said:


> , if you need an extra person to lease some land please let me know.



Add me to the wish list on land in the Walton, Oconee   vicinity


----------



## fishingdad (Dec 17, 2015)

Keep me in mind too.


----------



## Buck1480 (Dec 21, 2015)

sweatequity said:


> I knows it early, but I will be looking for a club or land in the above counties. I prefer some type of management in place.
> 
> I don't turkey hunt, bow hunt sparingly, and only kill 1-2 deer a year.
> 
> ...



Keep me in mind too. I'm looking around the area for a similar lease. I bow hunt and rifle hunt. Thanks!


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 20, 2017)

*Yall find*

me a spot yet? lol


----------



## Milkman (Jul 21, 2017)

You must have to prove kinship by DNA to be able to hunt in either Jackson or Walton. Aint nothing ever comes available.


----------

